# custom rod question



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

I use a 8 year old 13'3" daiwa saltiga ballistic surf rod with 2-10 oz cast wt with 5 oz the sweet spot, I use braid also. It is store bought. I am extremely happy with it but I am wondering with a custom rod would it get me that extra 15-20 feet I need to reach the other side of the bar. I keep coming up a little short. It isn't operator error, just wondering if a custom rod makes that much difference. This is what my rod has: 7 guides with v flex ferrels, 17-40 line wt, 28.5 to center of the reel seat. I don't need any fancy wrap so any input is appreciated, even a ballpark price estimate a builder sees this. Im in VaBeach but fish the outer banks. Target fish are drum, pompano, blues. I don't shark fish. Thanks for any input.


----------



## 40inchreds (Jan 13, 2018)

Reel and line type might be a factor


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Watch you-tube and try to improve your cast. Tommy also had a video on Carolina cast pro fb page of a fundamentals of casting presentation he gave.


----------



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

L will check out the casting video, reel is serviced every year and Im using 20lb braid. Could be I'm throwing all I have to offer. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

I use 17# tritanium stren. Slightly smaller and better quality line can make a difference also.


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

What reel are you using? And do yo have the spool tension loose enough so that you get a little knock when you wiggle the spool with your thumb?

And your 20lb braid is thinner than the 17# Suffix Tritanium (not Stren) mentioned above


----------



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

I am using a shimano 4500, yes it has the knock when the spool is wiggled. I have it serviced after each fishing season. I tighten the drag when casting to eliminate any slippage on the cast then loosen the drag after the cast. The reel holds almost 300 yards of line I have spooled to 1/8 of an inch from the edge.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Shimano 4500? That's a spinning reel right ? 
That might be your issue if it is. A baitcaster/surfcasting conventional reel will surpass spinners in casting distance. 

As far as side play in your spool ... you want to adjust the spool tension until just to the point where there isn't any.

I presume you're fishing a Ballistic 33 and there isn't any reason it shouldn't get you where you want to go providing it's a conventional set up.


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

aero technium or power aero will get you extra 20 ft.


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

If you are fishing a “33” ballistic, another rod could get you better distance. They are fine rods but they do not cast to their rated weights. The “35” is also nice rod but it really casts 6-7 oz and not 8. If you like the rod you have, you could get one that is the “40” version. That is a true 8 and bait rod and it will cast farther for you if you have the technique and power. I have owned all three so I am familiar with them. BTW: The Red Drum Tackle shop in Buxton, NC sells a special bright green version that they think works a little better for 8 and bait. I think it has a slightly slower action. You can get it there as a factory or custom rod. Good luck. Tom


----------



## Tristan (Jun 22, 2006)

beachcaster said:


> I am using a shimano 4500, yes it has the knock when the spool is wiggled. I have it serviced after each fishing season. I tighten the drag when casting to eliminate any slippage on the cast then loosen the drag after the cast. The reel holds almost 300 yards of line I have spooled to 1/8 of an inch from the edge.


I think that if you're happy with 5oz casting weight, and want some extra distance you should try one of the spinning reels designed for long distance surf casting. Something like the Daiwa Emcast series with a wide, tall spool can help.

Once I began using a large spool reel with 30lb braid, my casts went much farther.

I would recommend a finger protector or sport tape to protect your 'trigger' finger if you're really trying to bang the cast out there.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Tristan said:


> I think that if you're happy with 5oz casting weight, and want some extra distance you should try one of the spinning reels designed for long distance surf casting. Something like the Daiwa Emcast series with a wide, tall spool can help.
> 
> Once I began using a large spool reel with 30lb braid, my casts went much farther.
> 
> I would recommend a finger protector or sport tape to protect your 'trigger' finger if you're really trying to bang the cast out there.


I would agree with Tristan, I think your 4500 is limiting you, your rod should be great with 5 oz. and 20# braid. Your rod is a spinning rod, correct? All the reels mentioned above are good, especially the shimano aero's (pricey though), and if you want to go to the dark side as 2na mentioned, you will improve distance. Let us know what you decided and how it worked out, good luck...pop.


----------



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

I just measured the rod butt to center of reel seat and its 29". Yes it is a spinning reel. I happen to have a emcast on my 12' I will switch and see if there is any difference. The open forum has a mention of a OMC 14'. Any input on that rod? I am not looking to throw 8oz unless current dictates that, probably throw a sputnik first, maybe, its a crapshoot at that point. I have no trouble with 6oz if I have to. 4oz is great of course. I use my 13'3" for pompano to drum so 4-6oz is my happy zone unless as I said weather, current dictate otherwise. Plan on being in kitting hawk monday - wednesday, I will put the emcast on and see what happens. Thanks for all the input help.


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

My questions were related to a conventional reel. I am with Tuna...never heard of that reel in a conventional model. If you are throwing a spinning reel with the spool knocking, as you answered, you have reel problems.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

First Your rod is better suited for a conventional set up rather than a spinning. I think your "stripper guide" (first guide) is a bit small in diameter for spinning. (These rods come with "lowrider" guides) It creates a bit too much friction of the line coming off the reel thus limiting your casting distance. Your reel seat distance is suited more for conventional rather than spinning also. I'd want a shorter distance in a spinning set up. 

Secondly, The sweet spot on a 33 is about 5 or 6 ounces plus bait and not much more. You don't have to put a whole lot of power into casting this particular rod as you would with other Heavers. 

Third if you're fishing the rod for bottom type fishing like mullet, spots, and pomps. Drop back to 15# or 20# braid and use a 30# or 40# Mono Shock leader with a couple wraps around the spool for casting. FG knot recommended. See if that increases your distance. 

Lastly, learn to cast conventional once you get it down you'll be amazed at the distance you can achieve


----------



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

DaBig2na said:


> First Your rod is better suited for a conventional set up rather than a spinning. I think your "stripper guide" (first guide) is a bit small in diameter for spinning. (These rods come with "lowrider" guides) It creates a bit too much friction of the line coming off the reel thus limiting your casting distance. Your reel seat distance is suited more for conventional rather than spinning also. I'd want a shorter distance in a spinning set up.
> 
> Secondly, The sweet spot on a 33 is about 5 or 6 ounces plus bait and not much more. You don't have to put a whole lot of power into casting this particular rod as you would with other Heavers.
> 
> ...


I have never done conventional but I certainly see your point, Ive never been told my rod is for conventional but I never looked into it either. Very eye opening information you have shared. I will definitely change the reel to a larger spinning reel. The info is invaluable and I will make adjustments as I can so thank all of you for your input.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

beachcaster said:


> DaBig2na said:
> 
> 
> > First Your rod is better suited for a conventional set up rather than a spinning. I think your "stripper guide" (first guide) is a bit small in diameter for spinning. (These rods come with "lowrider" guides) It creates a bit too much friction of the line coming off the reel thus limiting your casting distance. Your reel seat distance is suited more for conventional rather than spinning also. I'd want a shorter distance in a spinning set up.
> ...


ditch the spinning reels. Greg's bait shack in Portsmouth sells akios. The 656 is super easy to tame, set the mag to full and go from there. You'll get used to thumbing line on pretty fast, eventually it becomes second nature. Get a 1/4 pound of 17# mono, and practice casting. Again.... you should ditch the spinning reel... definitely do NOT go larger than a 4500... learn to cast a conventional reel aka "bait caster" or "open faced " reel, you'll get the distance your looking for.

Tommy sells them on Carolina cast pro website also.

Reel looks like this


----------

